# Tastatur via SSH

## DeSchleib

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einige Probleme, daß nicht alle Tasten in meiner SSH Verbindung (Putty) so funktionieren, wie ich es gerne hätte. Lokal konnte ich es noch nicht ausprobieren.

Da wären:

 :Arrow:  in nano geht der Nummernblock nicht, nano spuckt nur "NumLock glitch detected." aus und nimmt die Buchstaben "uvq....."

Bash:

 :Arrow:  Strg-Backspace für ganzes Wort löschen geht nicht (geht das überhaupt unter Linux?), ebenso:

 :Arrow:  Strg-Pfeiltaste um wortweise zu springen.

Kann ich, und wenn ja, wo kann ich sowas einstellen?

Oder habe ich vielleicht nur Putty falsch konfiguriert? Ich hab schon einige Einstellungen ausprobiert, hat alles nichts gebracht.

Danke

Ben

----------

## øxygen

 *DeSchleib wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Strg-Backspace für ganzes Wort löschen geht nicht (geht das überhaupt unter Linux?), ebenso:
> 
>  Strg-Pfeiltaste um wortweise zu springen.
> ...

 

Der korrekte Code um ein ganzes Wort zu löschen ist ^W

----------

## beejay

Die Tastaturprobleme habe ich auch mit putty. Bisher habe ich auch keine Lösung (btw. das Euro-Zeichen geht auch nicht), habe mich aber auch nicht wirklich damit gekümmert. Was ich annehme ist, dass die STRG-Kombinationen und die Eingaben vom Ziffernblock von Windows abgefangen werden.

----------

## DeSchleib

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der korrekte Code um ein ganzes Wort zu löschen ist ^W

 

Gibt's da zufällig auch eins, um von Wort zu Wort zu springen?

----------

## beejay

alt-b um an den Anfang des vorherigen, alt-f um an den Anfang des nächsten Wortes zu springen -- man bash   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## furanku

Wie hier schon bemerkt wurde, hat haben Deine "wortweise springen/löschen" Probleme nichts mit ssh zu tun. ssh ist eine Protokoll um Programme auf entfernten Rechnern zu benutzen. Eine (und wohl auch die wichtigste) Anwendung ist ein remote login auf einem Rechner, dass dann Deine login shell (z.B. die bash oder die tcsh oder die zsh, ... ) startet, eben was in /etc/passwd für Deinen Account in der letzten Spalte eingetragen ist.

Wie Du dann in dieser Shell wortweise springst oder löscht hängt von der Shell ab und hat nichts mit ssh zu tun, das sorgt lediglich für die verschlüsselte Übertragung der Ein- und Ausgaben. Die bash benutzt die libreadline, die nahezu völlig frei konfigurierbar ist, daher zusätzlich zu "man bash" auch mal in "man readline" gucken (Stichwort .inputrc).

Was putty mit Tastendrücken auf dem Zehnerblock anfängt kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen, da ich diesen ssh client lediglich ein oder zwei mal benutzt habe.

Frank

----------

## DeSchleib

In Ordnung, dann formuliere ich um:

Meine Probleme haben mehrere Ansatzpunkte

 - die Shell an sich, sprich wo kann ich die Tasten belegen, wie find ich die Komandos und Codes dazu

- machen Tasten scheinen in meiner Kombination Putty/SSH/Shell nicht zu funktionieren. Von welchen Einstellungen ist die korrekte Funktionsweise abhängig?

Gute Nacht

Ben

----------

## furanku

 *DeSchleib wrote:*   

> In Ordnung, dann formuliere ich um:
> 
> Meine Probleme haben mehrere Ansatzpunkte
> 
>  - die Shell an sich, sprich wo kann ich die Tasten belegen, wie find ich die Komandos und Codes dazu
> ...

 

Welche Shell benutzt Du denn? Hier ist ein ausführlicher Artikel darüber wie verschiedene Programme Tastedrücke verarbeiten. Wenn Du du die bash verwendest (einfach mal ps in einer Shell tippen und sehen ob bash auftaucht, oder wie oben beschrieben in der /etc/passwd nachgucken) ist der Absatz über "bash" in dem Artikel für Dich interessant.

Ich habe z.B. die history Suche auf Bild auf und Bild ab gelegt, dh. wenn ich "rm" tippe und dann die "Bild auf" taste kann ich durch die letzten "rm" Kommandos, die ich eingegeben habe, suchen. Meine /etc/inputrc sieht dafür so aus:

```
# /etc/inputrc:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/inputrc,v 1.8 2004/02/19 19:2

9:18 azarah Exp $

# do not bell on tab-completion

#set bell-style none

set meta-flag on

set input-meta on

set convert-meta off

set output-meta on

# Completed names which are symbolic links to

# directories have a slash appended.

set mark-symlinked-directories on

$if mode=emacs

# for linux console and RH/Debian xterm

"\e[1~": beginning-of-line

"\e[4~": end-of-line

#"\e[5~": beginning-of-history

#"\e[6~": end-of-history

"\e[5~": history-search-backward

"\e[6~": history-search-forward

"\e[3~": delete-char

"\e[2~": quoted-insert

"\e[5C": forward-word

"\e[5D": backward-word

# for rxvt

"\e[8~": end-of-line

# for non RH/Debian xterm, can't hurt for RH/Debian xterm

"\eOH": beginning-of-line

"\eOF": end-of-line

# for freebsd console

"\e[H": beginning-of-line

"\e[F": end-of-line

$endif

# fix Home and End for German users

"\e[7~": beginning-of-line

"\e[8~": end-of-line

```

Dort siehst Du auch zwei Zeilen die das wortweise springen definieren "forward-word" und "backward-word". \e leitet einen "escape code" ein. Dieser ist von Deiner Tastatur abhängig. Du findest den code heraus indem Du z.B. einen vi startest und mittles "i" in den input Mode wechselst. dann "strg-v" um den nächsten Tastendruck zu quoten. Im Editor Fenster steht dann z.B. wenn du "F1" drückst  

```
^[OP
```

, 

```
^[
```

 ist vi's Art escape sequenzen anzuzeigen in der inputrc-Notation wäre dies 

```
\[OP
```

. Den vi verlässt Du mit "ESC" ":" "q!" + Return (nicht erschrecken, manche lieben den vi gerade dafür  :Wink:  )

 *DeSchleib wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - machen Tasten scheinen in meiner Kombination Putty/SSH/Shell nicht zu funktionieren. Von welchen Einstellungen ist die korrekte Funktionsweise abhängig?
> 
> Gute Nacht
> ...

 

Dazu steht was im Putty FAQ. Evtl solltest Du auch mal einen Blick in das Linux Keyboard and Console HOWTO werfen.

Frank

----------

## detlef

Hi,

 *DeSchleib wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe einige Probleme, daß nicht alle Tasten in meiner SSH Verbindung (Putty) so funktionieren, wie ich es gerne hätte. Lokal konnte ich es noch nicht ausprobieren.
> 
> Da wären:
> ...

 

Stell mal in Putty das ein:

	Terminal --> Keyboard --> Function keys and keypad = linux

	Connection --> Terminal-type string = linux 

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## schmidicom

 *detlef wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *DeSchleib wrote:*   Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe einige Probleme, daß nicht alle Tasten in meiner SSH Verbindung (Putty) so funktionieren, wie ich es gerne hätte. Lokal konnte ich es noch nicht ausprobieren.
> ...

 

Hatte das selbe Prob, konnte keine Zahlen in nano eingeben. Dank diesem Vorschlag klappt es nun einwandfrei, vielen Dank.

Hast was vergessen.  :Wink: 

Connection --> Data --> Terminal-type string = linux

----------

